# Traynor YCV40



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying the above amp, and wondering how it handles pedals.
A good delay pedal will be my first buy, then possibly a couple more down the road.

I play an American Standard Strat.

Thanks for any replies,

NM


----------



## Bobbypols (Jun 28, 2007)

The ycv series is great with pedals, i always use one on mine. A delay should pump into the fx loop. They have seperate controls for that. I believe the fx loop is parrellel, something you may not have known.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...you just can't go wrong with traynor tube amps, especially the ycv series.

(caveat: i have heard that the ycv20 is not up to snuff.)

i have been using a ycv40wr going on five years. i can't find anything about it that i don't like. i load it up with pedals both at the front end and through the loop.

bonus: you can occasionally find one second hand these days!

-dh


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There's a few here who have YCV amps. I have a Blue myself. Adding an extension cabinet makes it even better. And yes it takes pedals well.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I have had my YCV40 for over five years now and it has served very well.

I can't really attest to using pedals through it as I normally don't use my pedals with it. Just guitar into amp and use the dirty channel for all my distortion needs, which sounds better than my distortion pedals.

I can attest to this to be a very good amp. I found this amp to be a great value for cost / sound / features / quality compared to the competition.

The only change I have made to my amp is, when I re-tubed it, I used a matched set of JJ Electronics from Eurotubes. Huge improvement over the stock Sovteks.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I have used YCV40 before and can testify that it is great with pedals and generally a fine amp.


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies!
I'm now the proud owner of a new YCV40. Traded in a Line 6 Spider II and the difference is day and night, especially regarding sustain and tone. Also the 5 way switch on my strat actually makes a big difference now when changed. I'm going to have to watch the volume level though (I'm in an apartment), it seems to be quite a bit louder.
I was beating myself up as to whether I should pay approx. $100 dollars more and go with the YCV40wt; mainly after seeing "vintage" written on the speaker. The speaker looks a little more heavy duty, but I don't know if that transfers into better sound:confused-smiley-010

Thanks again,

NM


----------



## Bobbypols (Jun 28, 2007)

with the $100 you saved you can research your own speaker and throw it in there, and pick you flavour not traynors.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats on your new Custom Valve 40. I'm sure you'll get plenty of enjoyment from it.

The speakers in the two amps are indeed different.

The YCV40 has a Celestion 70/80 speaker and the VCV40WR has an upgraded Celestion Vintage 30 speaker, and the funky red leatherette covering, which accounts for the difference in price.

Although the Vintage 30 is known for excellent sound reproduction, the 70/80 is also a decent speaker. So it probably really translates into "different" sound rather than "better" sound.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

nothing wrong with the WR version - the celestion vintage 30 is what half of guitarists replace stock speakers with, i bet .

you bought a good amp - treat it well and it will never let you down! im looking to sell my YCV80 because i came across a deal on a mesa, and i've been wanting to downsize to a 112.


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone!
All good points and I always wonder afterwards if I made the right decision. *Yesterday* I had a different sales clerk and he told me there was no difference between the two except for colour (thanks buddy). I had my mind made up before I walked into the store *today*. 
I'm sure I'll be happy with this amp, the extra money will be put toward a delay pedal. As mentioned, the speaker can always be changed down the road.

NM


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

notme said:


> Thanks everyone!
> All good points and I always wonder afterwards if I made the right decision. *Yesterday* I had a different sales clerk and he told me there was no difference between the two except for colour (thanks buddy). I had my mind made up before I walked into the store *today*.
> I'm sure I'll be happy with this amp, the extra money will be put toward a delay pedal. As mentioned, the speaker can always be changed down the road. NM


...you've got a great sounding, and extremely reliable, combo amp, nm.

i predict that you will tire of the stock speaker - it sounds a tad brittle and "papery", to my ears - but, as others have mentioned, you now have the luxury of being able to shop for just the right speaker, and you can always sell the stock speaker to defray the cost.

you might even consider a super light weight neo-dymium speaker...

-dh

ps ...or, i have a celestion greenback in which you might be interested...


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*ycv40*

i have used one for 3 years i put boss me3 through it sounds good.hvea had no problems with it.


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ps ...or, i have a celestion greenback in which you might be interested...



Thanks david, but I think I'm going to be okay...for awhile anyways 

By the way...I checked out the price of the Vintage 30 ($135) and the 70/80 ($70) at long and mcquade today (they were hanging on the wall near the entrance/exit). Don't know how that compares to other stores.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Notme. If you plan on putting in a V30 you should try the Eminence Governor which is apparently their version of the V30. Had one in my Traynor YCV20WR and it sounded great.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Notme. If you plan on putting in a V30 you should try the Eminence Governor which is apparently their version of the V30. Had one in my Traynor YCV20WR and it sounded great.


I also have the Governor on the ext cab that I use with my Blue. From what I can hear while making a comparison of the 2 speakers, the Emi speaker has a better low end than the V30. 

Another one you might want to look into are the clones from the WGS. www.warehouseguitarspeakers.com Their V30 clone is exactly what they advertise, pretty much an exact clone. At $21US, can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

Plus whatever on Eminence Governors. V30 Brit attitude without that annoying spike in the upper mids. My 15 Blue and extension cab both have 'em, and my rig sounds great ,especially considering the price. Traynor rocks!-Eric


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Chito said:


> I also have the Governor on the ext cab that I use with my Blue. From what I can hear while making a comparison of the 2 speakers, the Emi speaker has a better low end than the V30.
> 
> Another one you might want to look into are the clones from the WGS. www.warehouseguitarspeakers.com Their V30 clone is exactly what they advertise, pretty much an exact clone. At $21US, can't go wrong with them.


Beat me to it. I was just about to suggest the WGS. I'm actually ordering 2 of the WGS V30 in the next few days. 

PS. They have a G12-65 coming out soon, 47$ apiece. That's something I'm seriously considering. I'll probably order a pair of those, too. I plan on making a couple of cabs when I return to Canada. I live in condo here in Korea, so no space for woodworking.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow costs are def going up for those warehouse speakers! Is shipping still going to be 20+ a peice? At that point, we are getting closer to the costs of the eminence line.. (depending where you order from of course)


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Wow costs are def going up for those warehouse speakers! Is shipping still going to be 20+ a peice? At that point, we are getting closer to the costs of the eminence line.. (depending where you order from of course)


Yeah, and prices are going up on the V30 and the CL at the end of August according to their new listings on Ebay.


----------

